# Does cut grass damage paintwork?



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Left my car outside the girlfriends a couple of weeks ago and was greeted with this





Come home from work tonight and its the same again, cleaned the car straight away last time but this time its raining... do you think this could dry on and damage/stain my paintwork :/

The paintwork is protected with a sealant/wax

Cheers


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Get a grip of yourself man.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I can be a pain to get off when backed on. That's all.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My fear would be that the grass cutter has thrown stones and and dirt against the paint when cutting the grass.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

:wall::wall::wall:

Are these posts serious????


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Iv heard that water can damage my paint, what can i do when it rains to stop it?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

djgregory said:


> Iv heard that water can damage my paint, what can i do when it rains to stop it?


Park it upside down:thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

kenny wilson said:


> Park it upside down:thumb:


Thanks, im going to try it tonight.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Get a grip of yourself man.


Lol:thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Exotica said:


> I can be a pain to get off when backed on. That's all.


thanks for the serious reply

grass stains clothes etc pretty well, was wondering if the same applied to vehicle paint..

if bird droppings and tree fallout can damage paintwork then i thought grass hit up against the body at high speed may do too.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Kerr said:


> My fear would be that the grass cutter has thrown stones and and dirt against the paint when cutting the grass.


This is probably the only real concern ?

Just don't let it bake on and I'm sure you'll be ok


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It can be a major problem if the grass has been treated with fertiliser, this will eat through any protection and then go to work on the clearcoat..


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies that arent sarcastic and arsey, was wondering when the decent guys of DW would show up.

Annoying that i get slated for asking a genuine question related to paintwork and cleaning, yet the "what is your MPG" thread is going strong

It is a small grass verge outside the house, i cant see it containing fertiliser but thanks for the heads up S63


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Apologies for being sarcy and probably arsey.

ps have a snickers


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Common sence should of come to light though.

Wipe off wth a QD or similar and re-apply protection if needed.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Bit of common sense if you ask me. Move the car whilst the grass is been cut = solution


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

put some weedkiller on the grass = sorted :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't worry fella, some comments to your thread weren't particular helpful and your fairly new on here and quiet rightly want some advise on your concern. To your question, the grass shouldn't cause any issues. Just wash the car in your normal way and the grass should just wash off, it's no worse than the road salt, tar , tree sap and general muck our cars pick up. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I didnt want to use QD and rub the grass into the paint..

i could not move the car when the grass is cut, i left it whilst i was at work as i took the girlfriends car and there is no grass cutting schedule

Thanks soul boy it is much appreciated!

Also had a google search


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RPC said:


> I didnt want to use QD and rub the grass into the paint..
> 
> i could not move the car when the grass is cut, i left it whilst i was at work as i took the girlfriends car and there is no grass cutting schedule
> 
> ...


Interesting fact RPC, if you have not got the time to wash your car then give the car a good PW rinse if you got one or a very good hose down.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i remember someone posting something similar on here a while back. same pictures, but the mowing was done (by the council iirc) with a strimmer, and when he washed it off, he had lots and lots of stone / grit chips

not such a silly question. but id say stop parking your car right next to the grass tbh


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

that is some **** strimming


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Paranoia, calm down, calm down..

If you are that worried a quick hose down when you get home will let you sleep that night.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> My fear would be that the grass cutter has thrown stones and and dirt against the paint when cutting the grass.


This :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Agree with Kerr


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'd say - first of all forget the "arsey" comments, let them go over your head !
I would rinse the car ASAP ie as soon as you get home, as "grass juice" is very sticky stuff ! so just hose it off asap, and paint should be ok, if its "stuck" then it can be a pain to get off - I know this because I try to clean my mower after every time I use it, all it needs is a hose, that's around the sides of it and underneath, but if I don't do it, and leave it then the grass is STUCK on and can be a nuisance to get off, and, unfortunately, I haven't done it this year so far - so its a mess !
On a white car I think this would almost definitely stain, but I doubt very much would be permanent !

But in your case, I'd say that this has been caused by strimming ! as lawnmowers, industrial / professional or otherwise, don't throw up the grass like that ! BUT, strimming does ! so as others have mentioned, there may be stone chips etc, and if you can - park somewhere else


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

streaky said:


> Lol:thumb:


Ditto, the world has gone stir crazy


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

My car is totally covered today at work by the same thing. If there are stone chips when I wash it off I am gonna give someone hell.

Whats the best way to get it off the window ledges? I can't wash it while I am at work and loads of it will fall down into the door.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

cant get the marks off mine either

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Grass is fine, so is mud, i should know every week or so my neighbour sprays it up my car. Asked him to tell me and i can move the car, but he does'nt. :devil::wall:


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Grass is fine, so is mud, i should know every week or so my neighbour sprays it up my car. Asked him to tell me and i can move the car, but he does'nt. :devil::wall:


Strimming isnt good though with all the stones flying around!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tigermad said:


> Strimming isnt good though with all the stones flying around!


Nope agreed :thumb:


----------



## Tigermad (Aug 3, 2013)

Went out to my car after work last night and grass all over my car again from someone strimking. Second time in 2 weeks!. The road I park in is the only space near work to park but this is getting beyond a joke. I parked here for a year with my last car with no one strimming near it and lo and behold buy a brand new car and idiots have to do this. It is not as if it needed to be done again. Some jobs worth obviously decided that it is nice weather so would wreck everyones cars. If I ever catch him doing it I will give him a piece of my mind.


----------

